# ps4 controller



## INTHEZONE (Aug 3, 2016)

anyone know how to make ps4 controller vibrate constantly ? need to try something with it . thanks


----------



## Eltomcat (Aug 3, 2016)

Lol

Actually made me laugh


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 3, 2016)

What exactly is it that you need to try?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Eltomcat (Aug 3, 2016)

Haha 5 Star thread!


----------



## neosapien (Aug 3, 2016)

INTHEZONE said:


> anyone know how to make ps4 controller vibrate constantly ? need to try something with it . thanks


If you can fit a PS4 controller in your butthole, color me impressed.


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 3, 2016)

HAHAHAHA ok, I will skip over all the jokes....

No easy way... unless you are using it with pc using something like ps4controller or whatever it is I used to use or what I use now, which I forget the name of too.

Those kinds of programs have setting to test your controllers vibration (like, just turn it on).

Good luck, AND DO NOT tell the Dr's you found out how to do it on RIU. We already get a bad rap.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> HAHAHAHA ok, I will skip over all the jokes....
> 
> No easy way... unless you are using it with pc using something like ps4controller or whatever it is I used to use or what I use now, which I forget the name of too.
> 
> ...


ughhhhhh.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 3, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> HAHAHAHA ok, I will skip over all the jokes....
> 
> No easy way... unless you are using it with pc using something like ps4controller or whatever it is I used to use or what I use now, which I forget the name of too.
> 
> ...


door knob


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Aug 3, 2016)

omg is he really gonna do what im thinking?


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 3, 2016)

Don't know, don't wanna know (ok, kinda wanna hear about it on the news and laugh my ass off...)


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 3, 2016)

and is that Bruce Lee speaking Spanish? Man that guy had skillz!


----------



## KLITE (Aug 3, 2016)

Come on the poor fella just wants to stir the bottom of his water hash bags to make water drain quicker.


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 3, 2016)

well now don't i feel silly and embarrassed


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 3, 2016)

The real ? Here is why has this guy been a member since 08 and only ever posted 3 messages and they were from 2014 to today so he was a member for 6 years without saying anything


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> well now don't i feel silly and embarrassed


why do you make me want to punch you in the throat?


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 3, 2016)

see, i should run background checks... anyone got a good list of people to ignore? There seems to be a hardcore wingnut group floating around talking CRAYZA and just starting lame wars (and... shhh... they may be friends with mods/staff so I guess it's "all good", racist etc hate speech yeah, whooo ....)


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 3, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> see, i should run background checks... anyone got a good list of people to ignore? There seems to be a hardcore wingnut group floating around talking CRAYZA and just starting lame wars (and... shhh... they may be friends with mods/staff so I guess it's "all good", racist etc hate speech yeah, whooo ....)


 Wow you been here since Friday and know not to start with buck man must be a sock


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 3, 2016)

Oh I started, or rather he did, and I ended it the only way you can with such people *ignore*... I see no sense at all to harsh my high with that noise.

It just sucks that that's allowed to happen, I mean just seriously crappy. This forum seems legitimately cooler and better than most I've seen by far, except for that clique (and maybe they don't all know each other, but to me that's the wingnut squad... sorry for any actual wingnuts I may offend by using the term).


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## buzzardbreath (Aug 3, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> Oh I started, or rather he did, and I ended it the only way you can with such people *ignore*... I see no sense at all to harsh my high with that noise.
> 
> It just sucks that that's allowed to happen, I mean just seriously crappy. This forum seems legitimately cooler and better than most I've seen by far, except for that clique (and maybe they don't all know each other, but to me that's the wingnut squad... sorry for any actual wingnuts I may offend by using the term).


crap i liked what you said, now I'm blacklisted...or am I


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> they may be friends with mods/staff so I guess it's "all good", racist etc hate speech yeah, whooo ....)


here comes the whining about mods.


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 3, 2016)

Careful... I *am* wanted by the tin foil mafia for crimes against inhumanity.

But...

I'm a cowboy...

And on a STEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLL HORSE I RIDE.

I'm wanted...

... wanted dead or alive 



If I get booted cuz of those jokers, I'll gladly leave. as we used to say. 

word is bond






and bond is life


----------



## buzzardbreath (Aug 3, 2016)

why can't we all just get along


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 3, 2016)

_We_ can... *they* can't... and I tried patience... but hey, no worries. I seriously love the ignore button. People just POOF, vanish out of my world and keep living in their own...

Sometimes the best way to get along is to move along.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> _We_ can... *they* can't... and I tried patience... but hey, no worries. I seriously love the ignore button. People just POOF, vanish out of my world and keep living in their own...
> 
> Sometimes the best way to get along is to move along.


did you just start another account to complain about how you're unliked here?


----------



## INTHEZONE (Nov 25, 2018)

yeah i figured it out thanks guys .


----------



## Dragoz (Dec 30, 2018)

Haha, I don't wanna really know why you need this. It seems you feel lack of the big thrill. LMAO) I think I know one way for you to feel alive. Try to play on http://acebet99.com and there will be no use in ps4 controller vibrate. You'll fell all variety of senses!LOL


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Dec 31, 2018)

Dragoz said:


> Haha, I don't wanna really know why you need this. It seems you feel lack of the big thrill. LMAO) I think I know one way for you to feel alive. Try to play on http://acebet99.com and there will be no use in ps4 controller vibrate. You'll fell all variety of senses!LOL


This titillates the senses.


----------

